# + Bearded Dragon



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

OMG Im so happy, i finally got my bearded dragon. He's just the coolest little guy. He's about 3.5 - 4" in length and the most curious animal i have ever seen.

What I need from you guys is some help on keeping this guy in tip top shape.

What I understand so far about them is, mist the tank twice a day.

- feed them crickets covered in calcium
- feed them vegetables ( i got a list of the ones they like)
- dont use sand yet cause their too small and might eat it

Now for the questions.

Would he mind, or get scared if i took him out of his cage tommorow and let him run around on my desk or bed?

What else should I know about these smazing animals? I've already read the care sheet someone posted.

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You don't have to mist the tank, you have to mist them. They'll drink the water droplets from their lips. Just keep misting till they stop licking.

Since that's a teeny hatchling you got there (ours are that size and bigger right out of the egg), keep a very close eye on him. Make sure you give plenty of access to a UVB source and calcium/vitamin supplement on the food. Babies can very easily come down with MBD.

I would let him settle for a couple weeks before you try taking it out for long.

Also, get yourself a gram scale and weigh every other day (keep a log) so you'll know if anything is wrong before it gets to the point of no return. It's especially important with young ones.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for the response.

I will start weighing him every other day, is there a certain weight I should be looking for?

He really loves his crickets covered in calcium. I also mixed some carrots which i graded into tiny pieces with some fine brocolli misted with water.

He loves to stay up in a plant right next to the heater.

I will post some pics tommorow maybe you guys ca give me osme advice on the setup.

Besides that should I know anyhting else?

Thanks again for the response.
Mario


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Some grow faster than others...you just want to make sure that it's growing and not losing weight.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

Cool, I will make sure the little guy stays healthy.

He doesnt seem to want to lick the water droplets off his nose, or even off the surrounding, do you think if he gets thirsty he will go over to the water bowl and drink?

or is there something else i can do to amke him drink?

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've never actually seen many of my guys drinking out of the water dish, but I do keep water offered at all times and change/clean the bowl every day. I would lightly mist for a few minutes twice a day and he should be okay. They don't lick every time.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey,

he seems to be doing fine now, didn't really want to eat this morning, but i fed him late last night so I could see why.

I misted him a few times today, he tends ot dislike it.

I also took hm out for a few minutes to weigh and measure him. The scale I have doesnt seem to be very accurate, but as long as I can tell if he's loosing weight I think we should be fine.

So far he's everything I expect him to be, a great pet.










Theres the care sheet I started for him, I will be weighing and measuring him every 3 days.

Thanks,
Mario


----------

